
Show HN: Daisy, a blockchain whose blocks are SQL databases - ivoras
https://steemit.com/blockchain/@ivoras/about-daisy-the-blockchain-where-blocks-are-sql-databases
======
hapnin
This is cool. Another possible use is as an oracle for smart contracts.

